# New New Super Mario Bros Wii



## Megamannt125 (Jun 2, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/F0BqlVv8Hus'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/F0BqlVv8Hus' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0BqlVv8Hus
When she said "4 players" I thought "AWESOME! WALUIGI AND WARIO!.....toad?...... *sad face*"


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 2, 2009)

It would be even funnier is Nintendo made Peach one of the extra co-op players, which would then contradict her being captured in the first place, and then completely defeat the purpose of going through the game


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jun 2, 2009)

even funnier is wario caused earthquakes when he run instead of turning big like mario


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 2, 2009)

When I heard them say "playing as Blue Toad" I thought I heard "Bluto" insetad. And I was like, A NEW CHARACTER? Then I'm like, oh, just regular toads... I wish it was like a Mario Party Scenario. You got to choose one out of many characters, but no such luck.


----------



## Conor (Jun 2, 2009)

I will have to get this, will it be like the original New Super Mario Bros on DS, or will it have a different story line - I missed the beggining  of E3.


----------



## Sinep1 (Jun 2, 2009)

The prepaler suits are awesome!

Its cool the way you can play four player. xDD


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 2, 2009)

I hope Dry Bowser returns!


----------



## Conor (Jun 2, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I hope Dry Bowser returns!


Same.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 2, 2009)

I hope that you can unlock more characters as you play.


----------



## Conor (Jun 2, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> I hope that you can unlock more characters as you play.


Doubt it.  >_<


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 2, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to be Waluigi....


----------



## Conor (Jun 2, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I wanna be Shadow Mario. B)


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 2, 2009)

I wanna be Rosalina.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 2, 2009)

OMg! That is so awesome! 4 player I don't even care that it's toad XD .


----------



## Conor (Jun 2, 2009)

Any release dates?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 2, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Any release dates?


This year, LOL, that is all I know.


----------



## Conor (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh good, something to ask for at Christmas


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 2, 2009)

I like this game : ) but...toads?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 2, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> I like this game : ) but...toads?


That's where Ninty messed up.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 2, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cough* Peach, Daisy, Wario, Waluigi, etc


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 2, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I wanna be Rosalina.


No, you wanna [content removed] Rosalina.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 2, 2009)

I saw screenshots, where Yoshi is ride able, and there's a Penguin Suit =o


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> I saw screenshots, where Yoshi is ride able, and there's a Penguin Suit =o


...

Link now


----------



## Thunder (Jun 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 2, 2009)

ITS LUCKY WE GETTING ANY 4 PLAYER AT ALL!!!


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 2, 2009)

I like the two new suits.

And I also like that your able to pick up the other player.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks more like... New Super Mario WORLD.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 2, 2009)

I forgot about Yoshi!

... Megamannt125 is going to hurt me ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 2, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I forgot about Yoshi!
> 
> ... Megamannt125 is going to hurt me ...


Nah, but it's so awesome Nintendo is putting Yoshi back as Mario's transportation.
I don't like Yoshi as his own character or anything. I like him as a riding thing manguy person dinosaur guy.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah, Yoshi is Mario's only transportation.

Other than a Cape ...


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Jun 3, 2009)

HAHA TOADS!!!

I lol at all the people going "wahh i wanted wario or peach!!!" 

Finally the Toads get a chance!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 3, 2009)

at the end it says the holidays


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 4, 2009)

So apparently there are 80 levels and the Koopa kids are back.


----------



## John102 (Jun 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> So apparently there are 80 levels and the Koopa kids are back.


how many levels did the last one have?

I hope this one takes a little longer in the sense of getting to bowser and beating him,getting up to that point was not hard at all in the last game.


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 4, 2009)

Bowser's original 7 kids back?, I missed start of e3 till today.


----------

